# What oil should i use on the 85 vw golf, 8V?



## Mich (Oct 7, 2009)

Thank U


----------



## animaniac (May 26, 2005)

*Re: What oil should i use on the 85 vw golf, 8V? (Mich)*

10w/40 semi synthetic, not much difference between big brands ie castrol, valvoline etc.
So pic a good one and shop around and find it cheap.
As regard to the vw spec oils, most oils do have the vw 502 approval on them but, even the non vw approved semi synthetics are approved by the api and acea and the SL / A3 ratings are far superior than oil made 24 years ago.
So i wouldnt worry about the vw approvals, not for your engine...


----------



## Mich (Oct 7, 2009)

Thanks Bro!!!


----------



## vwbeaner (Jun 4, 2007)

*Re: (Mich)*

an 85 golf, any 20w50 oil and a mann or mahl filter, change every 3,000, you shouldn't have any problems.
I use mobile 1 synthetic I like it when it goes on sale at walmart. I get 15w50 because they don't make 20w50 though.


----------

